# Do you need to seal vinyl graphics on vehicle?



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

I've seen pens and such for sealing grahic edges. Do you need this if you apply to vehicles? Outdoor signs? Maybe if you could just tell me what you use this edge sealer for it will help.
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

Hi,

I dont seal as long as I use a quality vinyl, usually Oracal 751. Good Luck!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

the only thing i use a seal pen on for vehicles is for either tiny pin striping that doesn't have much of a basis for sticking long term or printed graphics where i want to be sure there is a really good seal at the cut edge of the print.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yup what they say..lol.. actually the only thing i use a seal it pen on is signgold.. which will seperate or tarnish if you dont seal the edges


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you! It's hard to know what I actually need. Always so many miscellaneous items out there.


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

Never needed to seal Oracal 651

Dawg


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

* I have bee using 651 5 years now never had a problem. Quality and a great price. :}*


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

* I have been using 651 5 years now never had a problem. Quality and a great price. :}*


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I have a seat-it pen, still in the package never used.
I use 651 (and shinerite for race cars) and never have had lifting problem.

I bought it for fine lines and thin pointed applications, mainly on windows. I was thinking that with the sheeting agents some car washes use I would need it but... not yet.

I'd imagine i'll use it for a premium high dollar job as an extra piece of insurance.


----------



## robi1011 (Oct 24, 2007)

Would you guys use a seal it pen on vinyl applied to a boat?


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never sealed anything in 25 years! Why would vinyl need to be sealed??


----------



## robi1011 (Oct 24, 2007)

The customer previously had some vinyl decals applied that peeled up after two months. The site he purchased the decals from mentioned that they use high performance 8-10 year vinyl. Basically just trying to determine if it was the vinyl or something that took place during the application to the boat that caused the vinyl the peel after such a short time.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Could of been what was used to prep the surface. I always tell client to not wax beforehand. Good luck and hope all turns out well!


----------



## kvancrazy (Apr 5, 2012)

Use rapic tac fluid to clean the surface/apply. Stick with Oracal like everyone says I have been using 651 for years without a problem.

Use 751 if outdoor life expectations or needs are higher.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh I have heard of application fluids causing problems. I use full bottle of water and few drops of dawn if I feel wet application is needed


----------

